# 2008 NBA Summer League Game (Schedule & Roster)



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*2008 NBA Summer League Game Schedule: 
All the Mavericks games are on NBA TV*

Friday July 11
COX Pavilion
1 PM – Philadelphia vs. Golden State
3 PM – New Orleans vs. Memphis
5 PM – LA Lakers vs. Detroit*
7 PM – Dallas vs. LA Clippers*

Saturday July 12th
COX Pavilion
1 PM – Toronto vs. Sacramento
3 PM – Charlotte vs. LA Clippers
5 PM – Philadelphia vs. Denver
7 PM – Memphis vs. Milwaukee

Sunday July 13th
COX Pavilion
1 PM – Charlotte vs. New Orleans
3 PM – Dallas vs. Golden State*
5 PM – Memphis vs. LA Lakers*
7 PM – Detroit vs. LA Clippers

Monday July 14th
COX Pavilion
1 PM – New York vs. Cleveland*
3 PM – Toronto vs. Denver
5 PM – Washington vs. Portland*
7 PM – Dallas vs. Minnesota*
Thomas & Mack
5:30 PM – Phoenix vs. Houston
7:30 PM – San Antonio vs. Memphis

Tuesday July 15th
COX Pavilion
3 PM – Detroit vs. Milwaukee
5 PM – Philadelphia vs. LA Lakers*
7 PM – Sacramento vs. Portland*
Thomas & Mack
5:30 PM – San Antonio vs. New Orleans
7:30 PM – Charlotte vs. Golden State

Wednesday July 16th
COX Pavilion
1 PM – San Antonio vs. New York*
3 PM – Sacramento vs. Dallas*
5 PM – Philadelphia vs. Washington*
7 PM – Memphis vs. LA Clippers
Thomas & Mack
5:30 PM – Minnesota vs. LA Lakers
7:30 PM – Cleveland vs. Houston

Thursday July 17th
COX Pavilion
1 PM – Dallas vs. Detroit*
3 PM – New Orleans vs. LA Clippers
5 PM – Toronto vs. Philadelphia*
7 PM – Portland vs. Minnesota*
Thomas & Mack
5:30 PM – San Antonio vs. Phoenix
7:30 PM – Denver vs. Milwaukee
Friday July 18th
COX Pavilion
1 PM – Phoenix vs. New York*
3 PM – Charlotte vs. Detroit
5 PM – Cleveland vs. Washington*
7 PM – Sacramento vs. Golden State*
Thomas & Mack
5:30 PM – LA Lakers vs. Toronto
7:30 PM – Houston vs. Denver

Saturday July 19th
COX Pavilion
1 PM – New York vs. Charlotte*
3 PM – Golden State vs. Toronto
5 PM – Washington vs. Houston*
7 PM – Portland vs. Phoenix*
Thomas & Mack
3:30 PM – LA Lakers vs. Denver
5:30 PM – Minnesota vs. Milwaukee
7:30 PM – New Orleans vs. Cleveland

Sunday July 20th
COX Pavilion
1 PM – Minnesota vs. New York*
3 PM – Phoenix vs. Washington
5 PM – Portland vs. New Orleans*
Thomas & Mack
3:30 PM – Milwaukee vs. Cleveland
5:30 PM – Sacramento vs. Houston


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Summer League (Schedule & Roster)*

Roster

No. Name Pos. Ht. Wt. Age Sch./country Exp 
33 Shan Foster G 6-6 205 21 Vanderbilt R 
24 Richie Frahm G 6-5 202 30 Gonzaga 4 
8 Gerald Green G-F 6-8 200 22 Gulf Shores Acad. 3 
43 Yaroslav Korolev F 6-9 203 21 Russia 2 
20 Keith McLeod G 6-2 190 28 Bowling Green 4 
21 Pops Mensah-Bonsu F 6-9 240 24 Geo. Washington 1 
0 Aaron Miles G 6-2 175 25 Kansas R 
23 Charles Rhodes F 6-8 245 23 Mississippi St. R 
18 Ronnie Seibutis G 6-5 180 22 Lithuania R 
51 James Singleton F 6-8 230 26 Murray State 2 
3 JaJuan Smith G 6-2 195 22 Tennessee R 
9 Pape Sow F 6-10 250 26 Cal State-Fullerton 3 
7 Reyshawn Terry F 6-8 232 24 North Carolina R 
55 Reggie Williams G 6-4 200 22 VMI R 


Schedule

*LAS VEGAS*

Day Date Opponent Time 
Fri. July 11 LA Clippers 9 p.m. 
Sun. July 13 Golden State 5 p.m. 
Mon. July 14 Minnesota 9 p.m. 
Wed. July 16 Sacramento 5 p.m. 
Thu. July 17 Detroit 3 p.m. 

All times Dallas time; all games are at COX Pavilion and will be televised on NBA TV; The first three games will be televised live on Ch. 21, with the final two at 7 p.m. on a tape delay. 


*SALT LAKE CITY*

Day Date Opponent Time 
Fri. July 18 Atlanta 5:30 p.m. 
Sat. July 19 FIBA Asian Champ. 3:15 p.m. 
Mon. July 21 San Antonio 1 p.m. 
Tue. July 22 Golden State 5:30 p.m. 
Thu. July 24 New Jersey 5:30 p.m. 
Fri. July 25 Utah 8 p.m. 

All times Dallas time; all games at Lifetime Activities Center.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Summer League (Schedule & Roster)*

hmm interesting roster the Mavs have. I was always a big Aaron Miles fan so I will be pulling for him. Who from this sqaud do you think makes the team next year Croco? Anybody?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Summer League (Schedule & Roster)*

I just saw that Rhodes, Williams and Miles decided to withdraw, they seem to have had better offers.

Foster and Green will definitely be on the team. I also think that one or two of Singleton, Sow, McLeod, Terry and Pops have a chance to make it although this is pretty much a crapshoot to predict.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dal vs Min Live on Channel 12.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Pops!!

Whooo. I remember the Official Pops Mensah-Bonsu Bandwagon Thread! That's awesome. I hope he can play well. I also remember Reyshawn Terry.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Singleton will definitely be on the roster next year and he should also get some minutes, not just in garbage time.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas Mavericks (2-2)

<table class="teamTable stats sortableTable" id="teamAvg" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr class="title"><td class="header" colspan="16" style="text-transform: capitalize;">2008 mavericks Summer League Averages</td> </tr> <tr class="title subTitle"> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 1);" class="name sortCol">Name </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 2);" class="gme sortCol">G </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 3);" class="gme sortCol">GS </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 4);" class="sortCol">MPG </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 5);" class="sortCol">FG% </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 6);" class="sortCol">3p% </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 7);" class="sortCol">FT% </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 8);" class="sortCol">OFF </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 9);" class="sortCol">DEF </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 10);" class="sortCol">RPG </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 11);" class="sortCol">APG </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 12);" class="sortCol">SPG </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 13);" class="sortCol">BPG </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 14);" class="sortCol">TO </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 15);" class="sortCol">PF </td> <td onclick="sortTable_func.sort('teamAvg', 16);" class="sortCol initSort">PPG↓</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="col1"><!--svar=[Green, Gerald]-->Gerald Green, G/F</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td style="">21.3</td> <td>.375</td> <td>.500</td> <td>.762</td> <td>0.7</td> <td>3.0</td> <td style="">3.7</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>0.7</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>1.67</td> <td>4.00</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(204, 204, 204);">15.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="col1"><!--svar=[Singleton, James]-->James Singleton, F</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td style="">21.8</td> <td>.455</td> <td>.286</td> <td>.750</td> <td>3.3</td> <td>2.0</td> <td style="">5.3</td> <td>0.8</td> <td>0.2</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>2.25</td> <td>6.00</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(224, 224, 224);">11.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="col1"><!--svar=[Rhodes, Charles]-->Charles Rhodes, F</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td style="">18.0</td> <td>.708</td> <td>.000</td> <td>.833</td> <td>2.8</td> <td>3.3</td> <td style="">6.0</td> <td>1.5</td> <td>0.8</td> <td>0.2</td> <td>2.25</td> <td>6.00</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(204, 204, 204);">11.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="col1"><!--svar=[Smith, JaJuan]-->JaJuan Smith, G</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td style="">10.5</td> <td>.522</td> <td>.538</td> <td>.833</td> <td>0.3</td> <td>0.5</td> <td style="">0.8</td> <td>0.8</td> <td>0.2</td> <td>0.2</td> <td>0.25</td> <td>1.00</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(224, 224, 224);">9.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="col1"><!--svar=[Foster, Shan]-->Shan Foster, G</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td style="">19.3</td> <td>.481</td> <td>.250</td> <td>1.000</td> <td>0.5</td> <td>2.3</td> <td style="">2.8</td> <td>2.3</td> <td>0.2</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>1.50</td> <td>1.00</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(204, 204, 204);">8.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="col1"><!--svar=[Terry, Reyshawn]-->Reyshawn Terry, F</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td style="">18.5</td> <td>.417</td> <td>.500</td> <td>.526</td> <td>0.5</td> <td>4.3</td> <td style="">4.8</td> <td>0.8</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>0.2</td> <td>1.00</td> <td>2.00</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(224, 224, 224);">8.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="col1"><!--svar=[Frahm, Richie]-->Richie Frahm, G</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td style="">18.0</td> <td>.389</td> <td>.571</td> <td>1.000</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>2.3</td> <td style="">2.3</td> <td>0.3</td> <td>0.3</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>0.33</td> <td>1.00</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(204, 204, 204);">7.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="col1"><!--svar=[Sow, Pape]-->Pape Sow, F</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td style="">20.5</td> <td>.450</td> <td>.000</td> <td>.692</td> <td>2.5</td> <td>3.8</td> <td style="">6.3</td> <td>1.3</td> <td>1.0</td> <td>0.5</td> <td>2.00</td> <td>4.00</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(224, 224, 224);">6.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="col1"><!--svar=[Williams, Reggie]-->Reggie Williams, G</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td style="">12.5</td> <td>.333</td> <td>.000</td> <td>.667</td> <td>0.5</td> <td>1.5</td> <td style="">2.0</td> <td>0.5</td> <td>2.0</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>0.50</td> <td>0.00</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(204, 204, 204);">5.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="col1"><!--svar=[McLeod, Keith]-->Keith McLeod, G</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td style="">19.0</td> <td>.235</td> <td>.167</td> <td>.778</td> <td>0.3</td> <td>0.8</td> <td style="">1.0</td> <td>1.0</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>1.50</td> <td>1.00</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(224, 224, 224);">4.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="col1"><!--svar=[Miles, Aaron]-->Aaron Miles, G</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td style="">15.3</td> <td>.250</td> <td>.000</td> <td>1.000</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>1.8</td> <td style="">1.8</td> <td>4.8</td> <td>0.5</td> <td>0.2</td> <td>1.75</td> <td>0.00</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(204, 204, 204);">3.0</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JaJuan Smith will have a career somewhere in Europe, I think.


----------

